# need cdi/coil testing procedures.



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

old Echo pb-400e ser # 0078114.
it has the CD unit on the rotor & external coil. i have a no spark condition. i've disconnected the off switch & still no spark. what next?

also, can i still get these parts? can i use a coil off something else? (later models had a 'normal' coil)

thanks, --Lucky


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

make sure that the gap is still correct from the flywheel to the coil

.010"


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

yup, ok, i'll do that, what else you guys got?


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*tighter gap*

I just got a Lawnboy going again by setting gap from .010 factory spec to .002 just so the magnets do not rub. Try a tight gap before you buy new cdi.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Parts should still be available for this unit, the coil on the outside of the blower is a step up transformer and they rarely fail. I have seen a few of these with the ground wire pulled loose, so give that a check. The primary winding with the triggering device (module) is what usually fails, this is the one by the flywheel. You can look up the part numbers at the Echo site. www.echo-usa.com and select technical documents from the menu on the right.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

IT LIVES!
the Trigger was way off (but the screws were tight??!!) so i set it at about .060...
pretty much had to take the entire thing apart to get to it, so i made sure the case bolts were all tight, etc.

put it back together & it runs like a champ!

i just need to repair/replace the 1/2 lb of duct (duck?) tape the po has holding the pleated hose togeter. i think i have some old husky or stihl hose around somewhere...

Thx, --Lucky


----------

